# Starboard for poling platform



## mgcolli (Jun 25, 2017)

Adding a poling platform onto my skiff and was thinking of using starboard for the actual top. Has anybody ever done this and had success? I am particularly wondering about what thickness I need. There is a big price different between 1/2 inch and 3/4 inch. Would 1/2 inch do it?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Mine is made out of 3/4". HD sells it. Put grooves in it or you'll bust your arse.


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

I would also suggest using 3/4 inch. I covered mine with SeaDek. Starboard is slippery!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I have one here that is 1/2” but has a support in the center of a 30” length and is just fine.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I wouldn't consider Starboard for a poling platform deck... Instead I'd cut a piece of 1/2" plywood, glass it on both sides, then either paint, gelcoat, or cover it if you want a cushioned surface. If you're not careful, Starboard will crack on you and it's not at all ideal as a stand-alone non skid surface (not to mention what it will cost you before you even start shaping it to fit... ).

Hope this helps... aren't boats fun?


----------



## mgcolli (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks for the help guys. I think I'll try to glass a piece of plywood because I really don't want to pay for the starboard and seadek. Any suggestion as to using pressure treated or just normal plywood @lemaymiami?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

mgcolli said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I think I'll try to glass a piece of plywood because I really don't want to pay for the starboard and seadek. Any suggestion as to using pressure treated or just normal plywood @lemaymiami?


Do not glass PT, it will not bond! Use regular plywood and epoxy


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Starboard is pricey, and very heavy. You can improvise if you can find a fiberglass hatch off a bigger boat, or just glass your own. Marine plywood, or coosa board would be ideal.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Give me the exact dimensions and I’ll build you a top out of fiberglass for $250 + shipping in white gelcoat. I’ll need to know if it’s a drop on or sit in place top also.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, everyone does this. My glass one blew off one day stunningly and called around as I needed one ASAP for a trip. Turns out most of the replacement "lids" as they are called, are starboard.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

A lot of fabricators have gone to starboard so they aren’t limited in their designs.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A deck for a poling tower is easy to make and sell, if you work with starboard.. The guy who has to use it day in and day out will find out why I prefer fiberglass (wood reinforced or otherwise...) with the appropriate amount of non-skid on it...


----------



## mgcolli (Jun 25, 2017)

JC Designs said:


> Give me the exact dimensions and I’ll build you a top out of fiberglass for $250 + shipping in white gelcoat. I’ll need to know if it’s a drop on or sit in place top also.


Trying to keep this as cheap as possible so going to be doing it myself


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

mgcolli said:


> Trying to keep this as cheap as possible so going to be doing it myself


I understand.


----------

